# AIRSHOW CHINA 2022



## LKJ86

Via 超级大喵酱和嘤酱

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Really want to go there, at least once in my life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

I'm curious, does Airshow China only aim for foreign buyers or also PLA?


----------



## flowerfan2020

Brainsucker said:


> I'm curious, does Airshow China only aim for foreign buyers or also PLA?


I'm not a expert but I believed just for foreign buyers.


----------



## Brainsucker

flowerfan2020 said:


> I'm not a expert but I believed just for foreign buyers.


I thought it was the case, too. But looking at that the show involve Private Defense sectors in China as well, and this Show can also used by these guys to show their merchandise to everyone (including PLA), I can't stop to think, and even ask here that maybe PLA also come to this show to find new ideas for their own setup. Specially when PLA setup in previous China - India border had many emphasis to what they have shown in this Airshow as well.


----------



## aliaselin

Brainsucker said:


> I thought it was the case, too. But looking at that the show involve Private Defense sectors in China as well, and this Show can also used by these guys to show their merchandise to everyone (including PLA), I can't stop to think, and even ask here that maybe PLA also come to this show to find new ideas for their own setup. Specially when PLA setup in previous China - India border had many emphasis to what they have shown in this Airshow as well.


PLA has their own route. By the way, there is a guidance for any defense sector to become a PLA supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Well ... less than a month to go and already some tanks known, but do we know anything about new aircraft, UAVs and helicopter to be shown?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海南省航空摄影协会 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @马妍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空融媒 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Blood旌旗 from Weibo







Via @木子日月文二 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ElephantSeries

From Douyin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

I am looking forward to the unveiling of the J10D at the airshow ( ... and i set off the timer - waiting to see how long it takes Deino to say - there is no J10D .....)

And - maybe more technical details of the JF17 Block III - maybe even a cockpit view of it !?!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abramar

Ali_Baba said:


> I am looking forward to the unveiling of the J10D at the airshow ( ... and i set off the timer - waiting to see how long it takes Deino to say - there is no J10D .....)
> 
> And - maybe more technical details of the JF17 Block III - maybe even a cockpit view of it !?!


The cockpit would more than likely look identical, except the HUD, photos of which have already been posted on this forum.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Ali_Baba said:


> I am looking forward to the unveiling of the J10D at the airshow ( ... and i set off the timer - waiting to see how long it takes Deino to say - there is no J10D .....)
> 
> And - maybe more technical details of the JF17 Block III - maybe even a cockpit view of it !?!



2.07hrs it seems - he is fast !!!!



Abramar said:


> The cockpit would more than likely look identical, except the HUD, photos of which have already been posted on this forum.



Most modern planes have gone for a single large MFD as it provides the best 'future proofing' interms of avionics upgrades down the road and also increases information-density with correlated data displays from multiple sensors into a single battlespace picture that can be displayed to the pilot, so i am curious on what PAF decides with ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 888956
> 
> Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo


AESA radar based active protection system


----------



## Han Patriot

ozranger said:


> AESA radar based active protection system


AESA radars on tanks? That's some serious shit


----------



## serenity

K2 and T14 both use AESA for APS. Not smart. Far too expensive but manufacturing AESA modules and components are much cheaper for China than even Korea, much more so than Russia. Still if an extra $200,000 APS system can protect and save a $2,000,000 tank from a ATGM then it is worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

【十四届珠海航展馆！各类地面武器装备开始陆续进场布展现场】 https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1x...eb&vd_source=2b6dc390515cf8e5f877127137ae54ea


----------



## ozranger

serenity said:


> K2 and T14 both use AESA for APS. Not smart. Far too expensive but manufacturing AESA modules and components are much cheaper for China than even Korea, much more so than Russia. Still if an extra $200,000 APS system can protect and save a $2,000,000 tank from a ATGM then it is worth it.



Obviously AESA T/R modules and sensors are much more affordable in China than in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> 【十四届珠海航展馆！各类地面武器装备开始陆续进场布展现场】 https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1x...eb&vd_source=2b6dc390515cf8e5f877127137ae54ea




Cannot wait for the first aircraft, UAVs and helicopters to arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Cannot wait for the first aircraft, UAVs and helicopters to arrive


I am afraid there wouldn't be much surprises this year.


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> I am afraid there wouldn't be much surprises this year.




Really? Is this based on what the rumour-mill ?


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Really? Is this based on what the rumour-mill ?


just my feeling, because last show was just a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> just my feeling, because last show was just a year ago.




ok ... in that way I agree, but the presentation of the WS-10-family is a welcome news and I hope for some news on the Y-20B, some UVAC/UAVs and the Z-20 ... hopefully the naval types.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @英雄耐尔201107 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo









Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @马妍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 889785
> 
> Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo
> 
> 
> View attachment 889790
> View attachment 889791
> 
> Via @前站起飞 from Weibo




So finally the first air asset for the Air Show?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

What UAV is this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586252609777803264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> What UAV is this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586252609777803264


Pretty sure its a target drone.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586631757293568002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

And another surprise 😯… J-16 serial number 78731 is in fact construction number 1105, which proves that production of J-16 multirole fighters are already well within the 11th production batch.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hunter--Chen from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @李军升Johnson_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Inception-06

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 890825
> View attachment 890826
> 
> Via @李军升Johnson_Li from Weibo



Any cockpit picture? Of this beautiful machines.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hunter--Chen from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @模离头鸠 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

J-10D is suppose to be there as part of the flight demo team; any indication a standard paint scheme J-10D will be present?


----------



## Deino

FuturePAF said:


> J-10D is suppose to be there as part of the flight demo team; any indication a standard paint scheme J-10D will be present?



There is no J-10D !!! Just look at its construction numbers, it is a Batch 07 J-10C.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Deino said:


> There is no J-10D !!! Just look at its construction numbers, it is a Batch 07 J-10C.


Fine, but what is the J-10C with the new dorsal called? J-10C Block 2?

And if it is just the J-10C, will all J-10C get this modification?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

FuturePAF said:


> Fine, but what is the J-10C with the new dorsal called? J-10C Block 2?
> 
> And if it is just the J-10C, will all J-10C get this modification?



At the moment I would say J-10CY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Deino said:


> At the moment I would say J-10CY


What does the Y stand for?



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 887976
> View attachment 887977
> View attachment 887978
> View attachment 887979
> 
> Via @海南省航空摄影协会 from Weibo


J-10 over the sea, a vision of how the PAF maybe using them in a few years.


----------



## Deino

FuturePAF said:


> What does the Y stand for?
> 
> 
> J-10 over the sea, a vision of how the PAF maybe using them in a few years.


 Not 100% sure, for Ba Yi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @洋务先驱张之洞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @马妍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Not 100% sure, for Ba Yi?


Y stands Chinese character Yan 演，（表演 = performance (of special skills)），It is a suffix specifically given to PLAAF aerobatic display team aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo


----------



## Princeps Senatus

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 890992
> 
> Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo


WAIT a minute is this ...


----------



## Deino

Princeps Senatus said:


> WAIT a minute is this ...




A JF-17B twin-seater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @李军升Johnson_Li from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/1031/352344.shtml


----------



## LKJ86

Via @门广阔photo from Weibo


----------



## DF41



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-10/31/content_10196020.htm


Preparation for 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in order​Source: China Military Online
Editor: Li Jiayao
Time: 2022-10-31 18:32:41

ZHUHAI, Oct.31 -- The 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2022, is to be held at Zhuhai International Air Show Center from November 8 to 13. There will be more than 740 enterprises from 43 countries and regions to participate in the exhibition, and a number of new aerospace products will debut during the event.

The PLA Air Force will send various active service aircraft, represented by the 20 series, to participate in the air show, and the PLA Army will also send active helicopters to the show and carry out flight demonstration for the first time. In addition, more than 20 new models of land equipment will have a dynamic presentation.

On the morning of October 29, the Red Eagle aerobatic team of the PLA Air Force Aviation University arrived at the Zhuhai Jinwan Airport, becoming the first aerobatic team for the air show arriving.

JL-10 fighter trainer, Y-20 and IL-76 transport aircraft had arrived at the Zhuhai Jinwan Airport on October 28. As a new-generation advanced jet trainer independently developed by China, JL-10 made its debut in real flight performance at the Airshow China 2021 and became a highlight of that air show.

It is learned that the indoor exhibition area of this year's air show covers 100,000 square meters. At present, the exhibition hall is still under construction at an intense tempo, and the main exhibition areas have taken shape. The air show will focus on creating an image integrating brands of "China's military industry" and "China's aerospace industry", where the visitors can see the latest scientific achievements of major aerospace projects such as the lunar, solar and Mars explorations.

In terms of national defense equipment, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) will systematically demonstrate the overall capabilities and main products of seven major equipment systems, including air defense, coastal defense, anti-ground strike, unmanned operation, anti-UAV, early warning command and commercial aerospace. The anti-UAV system developed by China will make its debut. In addition, advanced equipment like the HQ-9BE air defense missile system will also be unveiled at the air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空君 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891352
> 
> Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo




Edit:

Oh well 😞 ... I think I'm getting old!

Thanks to the correction by 柳成梁 it is indeed the Sky Hawk, but in fact it looks so much bigger, the Sky Hawk was rather small!


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Y stands Chinese character Yan 演，（表演 = performance (of special skills)），It is a suffix specifically given to PLAAF aerobatic display team aircraft.




Any news and more image from the J-10CY?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @马妍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @焦糖色的独角仙 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器装备集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业哈飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587437598733123588


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any news and more image from the J-10CY?


Sorry, none that I know. But let's hope they will show up in Zhuhai for aerobatic display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @UNIFORM_JOHN from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @艺伟影像 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Zeyan-Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹熊_白玮 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @拓跋尊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891460
> View attachment 891461
> View attachment 891463
> View attachment 891464
> View attachment 891465
> 
> Via @中国兵器装备集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891729
> 
> Via @彩虹熊_白玮 from Weibo




Well … that‘s a very crude model of the CH-7 at least in comparison to the one we saw 2018.


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://pub-zhtb.hizh.cn/s/202211/0...continueFlag=46e0c7ca44059fb45d669782bc622db1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891765
> View attachment 891766
> View attachment 891767
> 
> Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chinasun

Full version of the 2022 Changchun Air Show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Aero_Jack_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightEdge

DF41 said:


> *deleted post from a banned idiot!*



Are you like 12 or something? Why can't post like a serious person? These gifs, bold letters are so cringy. You can still convey the same stuff without sounding like an immature teenager.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Well, just to be sure concerning the FH-97A ... was the original FH-97 ever built and flown? IMO not and I think it was so far just a fancy airshow model. Or am I wrong? 

(Image via @太湖啥个 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bleek

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 890992
> 
> Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo


Why does the surface material look so different compared to the PAF units? 

Is it because of the paint scheme?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Well, just to be sure concerning the FH-97A ... was the original FH-97 ever built and flown? IMO not and I think it was so far just a fancy airshow model. Or am I wrong?
> 
> (Image via @太湖啥个 from Weibo)
> 
> 
> View attachment 891953
> 
> 
> View attachment 891955








Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @艺伟影像 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Aero_Jack_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Just saw this at the SinoDefenceForum ... It this mess really true?


----------



## S10

Deino said:


> Just saw this at the SinoDefenceForum ... It this mess really true?
> 
> View attachment 892186



Probably related to Xi's idiotic Zero COVID policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

S10 said:


> Probably related to Xi's idiotic Zero COVID policy.




Most likely, but if I remember correctly from my trip in 12018, this would totally ruin any participation! Due to my job - and I'm sure I'm not alone with this - it would be simply impossible to manage to arrive earlier not only due to a regular job but also due to booked flights and visa dates!

... sounds in fact like a semi-official de-invitation! 




http://m.zh.bendibao.com/xiuxian/76014.shtm?fbclid=IwAR09Ak9Z_L3FMA0FkUeeVENhd_4SqQ1BYt38eAG0gOQFZUH2b3j9FjeVvj0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Well, just to be sure concerning the FH-97A ... was the original FH-97 ever built and flown? IMO not and I think it was so far just a fancy airshow model. Or am I wrong?
> 
> (Image via @太湖啥个 from Weibo)
> 
> 
> View attachment 891953
> 
> 
> View attachment 891955


No，they just got funding this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Most likely, but if I remember correctly from my trip in 12018, this would totally ruin any participation! Due to my job - and I'm sure I'm not alone with this - it would be simply impossible to manage to arrive earlier not only due to a regular job but also due to booked flights and visa dates!
> 
> ... sounds in fact like a semi-official de-invitation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.zh.bendibao.com/xiuxian/76014.shtm?fbclid=IwAR09Ak9Z_L3FMA0FkUeeVENhd_4SqQ1BYt38eAG0gOQFZUH2b3j9FjeVvj0


It is different from what you said. Only ask for two tests in three days before going there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海南省航空摄影协会 from Weibo












Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @洋务先驱张之洞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightEdge

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 891827
> View attachment 891828
> 
> Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo



What is this? Maybe something like Iron Dome??


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo





Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo






Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 892474
> View attachment 892475
> View attachment 892476
> View attachment 892477
> View attachment 892478
> 
> Via @瘦驼 from Weibo




No J-10CY yet??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @李军升Johnson_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空妹 from Weibo





Via 央视军事

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识365 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hualushui

LKJ86 said:


>


2PZD-21 ？？？？


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @珠海发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588394722577432576

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @艺伟影像 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

I just got this … is the FC-31V2 or even the J-35 arriving the show?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588434237820399616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal.

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 892937
> 
> Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @徐新晨Xinchen-Gerald from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo














Via @前站起飞 from Weibo








Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Deino said:


> No J-10CY yet??



Do you think China has surpassed Russian defence industry in Quality and innovation ? Do think that Chinese military aviation Industry and innovation is equally in quality compared to the Western counterparts?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chinasun

China launches mysterious advanced stealth drones at Zhuhai Air Show

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588561715918094337

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

HQ-16FE
















Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

HHQ-9E




Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

YY-20







Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## luciferdd

LKJ86 said:


> HQ-16FE
> View attachment 893225
> View attachment 893226
> View attachment 893228
> View attachment 893229
> View attachment 893230
> 
> Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo


range 160KM is pretty good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo








Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识365 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/1105/352626.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

WL-3







Via 央视军事

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @环球时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo











Via @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @环球时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lcloo

The arrival of J20 in Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893386
> View attachment 893387
> View attachment 893389
> View attachment 893390
> View attachment 893392
> View attachment 893393
> View attachment 893394
> View attachment 893395
> View attachment 893397
> 
> Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo




Is it true, they already left Zhuhai again?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is it true, they already left Zhuhai again?


Yes


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893382
> View attachment 893383
> View attachment 893384
> View attachment 893385
> 
> Via @环球时报 from Weibo


lol, that payload on WL-3.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893362
> 
> Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo



What is this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> What is this?


laser system


----------



## LKJ86

VN20



















Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

625E










Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> WL-3
> View attachment 893327
> View attachment 893328
> 
> Via 央视军事







Via @蔚蓝色天罚-2 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

C919 & ARJ21






















Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> laser system


Looks more like an engine with a stealthy nozzle?!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_王鲁杰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @超侧卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Looks more like an engine with a stealthy nozzle?!


oh,I thought you were talking about the second and third photos


----------



## LKJ86

Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @UNIFORM_JOHN from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893540
> 
> Via @疯子白杨 from Weibo


What is this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal. said:


> What is this?


HQ-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo


----------



## Bilal.

LKJ86 said:


> HQ-11


Would love to see the specs.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @李军升Johnson_Li from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Lynx CS/VP17










Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Bilal. said:


> Would love to see the specs.


HQ-11



















Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Wergeland

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893362
> View attachment 893363
> View attachment 893364
> 
> Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo


Is that a 2D vectoring engine nozzle!? 
for what aircraft? J-20 maybe


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo






Via @天空菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @天空菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

The PLA was impressed enough with the Silent Hunter's performance in Saudi Arabia to induct it into service.






微博


随时随地发现新鲜事！微博带你欣赏世界上每一个精彩瞬间，了解每一个幕后故事。分享你想表达的，让全世界都能听到你的心声！




m.weibo.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LD3000










Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PBW001E




Via @空军世界 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal.

LKJ86 said:


> HQ-11
> View attachment 893589
> 
> Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo



Can any Chinese bro translate this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @天空菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588844181359071232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武次位面 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @风味磁能原理样机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武次位面 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武次位面 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武次位面 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武次位面 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @某些人中的某些人 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:

1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @某些人中的某些人 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

J-31 is cominggg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*VT4A1*
















Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HuangHe

https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4832056853856351?from=old_pc_videoshow


----------



## BigMelatonin

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893642
> 
> Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo


ID on these two? One almost looks like a Mirage.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PBW001E
> View attachment 893653
> 
> Via @空军世界 from Weibo













Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

BigMelatonin said:


> ID on these two? One almost looks like a Mirage.



Private company's unmanned drone. Could be artillery recon and guidance or general recon.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893259
> View attachment 893261
> View attachment 893264
> View attachment 893266
> View attachment 893268
> View attachment 893270
> View attachment 893272
> View attachment 893274
> View attachment 893276
> View attachment 893278
> View attachment 893279
> View attachment 893280
> 
> Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo































Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @机飞弹打_航空航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @UNIFORM_JOHN from Weibo





Via @环球时报 from Weibo





Via @新蜜蜂alex182 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新浪航空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海南省航空摄影协会 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893559
> View attachment 893560
> View attachment 893561
> View attachment 893562
> View attachment 893563
> View attachment 893564
> View attachment 893565
> View attachment 893566
> View attachment 893567
> 
> Via @FATIII from Weibo



How many are in service and what’s the production rate ?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @环球时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Inception-06 said:


> How many are in service and what’s the production rate ?








Chengdu J-20 5th Generation Aircraft News & Discussions


Via Yip-HuiWing from Weibo



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @红隼防务Blood-Wing from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*J-16D*


























Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

*YY-20*



















Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @阿华田唔好饮 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空EXIA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @科工力量 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## leviathan

This year show is crazy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CAN-MUGUA from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leviathan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893966
> View attachment 893967
> View attachment 893968
> View attachment 893969
> 
> Via @航空君 from Weibo


WOW!! 4 J20s and now this!! One payload for air superiority mission and one for grand mission!!! Someone highup want use the show to display strength and might!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*WL-3*







Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新浪军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*YJ-21E*







Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TopGun786

Wow


----------



## Deino

Stealth said:


> J-31 is cominggg




Really? ... care to mention who claimed or noted this?


----------



## Akasa

Does anyone have any information about the *HJ-20*/*HJ-50* ATGM? Are they the same system or two distinct missiles?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Catalyze兰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*FK-3000*










Via @AC一派胡言侯东渐 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新浪军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @洋务先驱张之洞 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 894112
> View attachment 894113
> View attachment 894114
> View attachment 894115
> 
> Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo




And where are the J-10CY??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> PBW001E
> View attachment 893653
> 
> Via @空军世界 from Weibo


Finally, China answers Carl Gaustav. Pakistan should go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Stealth said:


> J-31 is cominggg


Do you have any news? I mean for PAF?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识365 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Wizard_03 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Rocket-propelled-torpedo from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Z-8L*

























Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weibo











Via @苏情局报告 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @HW前HR from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*AG600M*










Via @SpaceLens云上天镜 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @bassman1 from Weibo








Via @垂直风行 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @衝鋒号角 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我才是生猛海鲜 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @蔚蓝色天罚-2 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @天真卖萌Bernard from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @白龙_龙腾四海 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*WZ-7*

























Via @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CH-3D, CH-4, CH-5, CH-6, CH-7, CH-10, CH-T4...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @马妍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Aero_Jack_Li from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @超大sea from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Dynamic demonstration of ground equipment at Airshow China 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛风清 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @科工力量 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军武菌 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @萌虎鲸 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @萌虎鲸 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hualushui



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @星球研究所 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军号 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @罗韬1515 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @蔚蓝色天罚-2 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新华网 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hualushui

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 895575


WJ700 is exported for the first time, CCTV reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

hualushui said:


> WJ700 is exported for the first time, CCTV reports.



You are late to the news by several months my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @萌虎鲸 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 895923
> 
> Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo


Flanker is really a huge bird. Even J-20 looks much smaller into this photo compare to J-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卉sama_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 893013
> View attachment 893014
> View attachment 893015
> View attachment 893016
> View attachment 893017
> View attachment 893018
> View attachment 893019
> View attachment 893020
> View attachment 893021
> View attachment 893022
> 
> Via @学习军团 from Weibo


Sky dragon 50 looks like it probably could be quad packed. If the range is approximately 50 km, it could be ideal for a modernization of the F-22P; 32 missiles in 8 Universal VLS at the location of the Yagi radar. It could probably lag also help in a modernization of the Type 056 or an export variant upgrade.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 896235
> View attachment 896236
> View attachment 896237
> View attachment 896238
> View attachment 896239
> View attachment 896240
> View attachment 896241
> View attachment 896247
> View attachment 896248
> View attachment 896250
> View attachment 896251
> 
> Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo


The 40 km range rocket with guidance like the APKWS could be a game changer.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 896275


2 long year till more new surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 895906
> View attachment 895907
> 
> Via @萌虎鲸 from Weibo


Is the engine still the WS-10C? Imagine the maneuverability if it is equipped with 2D TVC equipped WS-15 engines. Super maneuverability will be easily achieved along excellent energy management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 895498
> View attachment 895499
> View attachment 895500
> 
> Via @罗韬1515 from Weibo


I dont see the JF-17B on the tarmac


----------



## johncliu88

Does India hold Airshow too? How does it compare to the Zhuhai show?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## S10

FuturePAF said:


> Is the engine still the WS-10B3? Imaging the maneuverability if it is equipped with 2D TVC equipped WS-15 engines. Super maneuverability will be easily achieved along excellent energy management.


The engine is WS-10C with 3D TVC.

WS-15 is expected somewhere around 2024 or 2025 in later batches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

johncliu88 said:


> Does India hold Airshow too? How does it compare to the Zhuhai show?



They actually had one around the same time as Zhuhai 2022. Called Expo22 something or another. But no one cared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @xuyan0323 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

